# Hurt/Heal Great Composers



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello.
This is just an idea a came up with.
On a chess forum there was a thread called 'Hurt/Heal World Champions' (Steinitz lost and Fisher (!) was next, if you're interested), in which people could choose one champion to 'hurt' and another to 'heal'. (Hmm, that's strange! Never could have guessed from the title!)
So, here's how it works: each composer starts with ten 'points'. Each post, one may deduct two points from one composer and add one to another. When a composer reaches 0 points, they are eliminated.
The winner is the last composer not eliminated.
Anyway, I thought this would be a nice change from a 'vote for your favourite composer' sort of thing.
So, here are the composers I thought of with their relevant numbers of points (in vaguely chronological order):

Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 10
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 10
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 10
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Elgar - 10
Debussy - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 10
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 10
Copland - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10

Please tell me if I have forgotten anyone really important. I'm sure I will have done.


----------



## Asianerd (Aug 26, 2014)

Ooh. I've seen one of these on a videogame forum. Except it was with videgame characters. This should be under 'forum games' or something similar to that though. 

Also, while we're talking about videogames, CAN WE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HAVE A VIDEOGAME MUSIC FORUM?! PLEASE?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Verdi, Prokofiev, Sibelius, Bartok, Strauss, Wagner


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Verdi, Prokofiev, Sibelius, Bartok, Strauss, Wagner


Thank you, I knew there were a lot. I have added these to my new list.
Anyway, I'll start. Hurt Ives / Heal Vaughan Williams
Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 10
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 10
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 10
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10
Elgar - 10
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 11
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 8
Copland - 10
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

Berlioz, Dvořák, Grieg and Mahler are missing 

Hurt Handel / Heal Mozart


----------



## Asianerd (Aug 26, 2014)

Hurt Vaughan Williams. Heal Wagner.

Also, Ives is one lower that he should be.

Also, you missed out Cage.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

When you post, can you please post an updated list as in Classical Music Project?
I'll add Cage, but he shall be the last addition.
Oh yes, and please post only once a day.

P.S. This thread is a bad idea. Unfortunately, I am now too curious to stop.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The list (please add at the bottom of posts, remembering -2 for hurt and +1 for heal):
Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 10
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 8
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 11
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Berlioz - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Dvořák - 10
Grieg - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11
Elgar - 10
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Mahler - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 9
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 8
Copland - 10
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Cage - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Asianerd said:


> Also, while we're talking about videogames, CAN WE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HAVE A VIDEOGAME MUSIC FORUM?! PLEASE?


There's a topic in the Film/TV/Etc board already, but it doesn't get enough attention here to merit a separate section:
http://www.talkclassical.com/3207-video-game-music.html


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Why not

Hurt Ives Heal RVW

Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 10
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 8
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 11
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Berlioz - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Dvořák - 10
Grieg - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11
Elgar - 10
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Mahler - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 10
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 7
Copland - 10
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Cage - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I thought this would be a nice change from a 'vote for your favourite composer' sort of thing.


But....

.......................


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

These polls usually end up with such an odd dramatis personae of the C20 and C21. Thomas Ades? Judith Weir? Is that even Judith or another Weir I'm not familiar with??

I would also give a WTF (who the flip?) is Dowland and Dunstable? But then I don't traffic too much in the old "musicks" - all literally sounds the same to me (lols - but a bit!)

But that's fine, I'll bow out. I'm not really into "hurt and heal"


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Meh, too weird of a list with Ades and Weir and such before Scriabin, Messiaen, Varese, Boulez, Berio, Nono, Xenakis, Ligeti, etc? That being said, I may still hurt/heal later because I don't like to be one of those grouches that boycotts every fun thread with the slightest flaws.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry, I realised earlier that I had forgotten Ligeti, Xenakis, Scriabin and Messaien. I suppose it's too late to add them 
Ives (hurt) / RVW
Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 10
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 8
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 11
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Berlioz - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Dvořák - 10
Grieg - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11
Elgar - 10
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Mahler - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 11
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 5
Copland - 10
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Cage - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

This could take a long time Moonlight!!

Copland / Dunstable

Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 11
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 8
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 11
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Berlioz - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Dvořák - 10
Grieg - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11
Elgar - 10
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Mahler - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 11
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 5
Copland - 9
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Cage - 10
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, it probably will.
(by the way, you add onw but subtract two, not one)
Cage / Elgar
Hildegard von Bingen - 10
Perotin - 10
Dunstable - 11
Dowland - 10
Purcell - 10
D. Scarlatti - 10
J.S. Bach - 10
Handel - 8
Haydn - 10
Mozart - 11
Beethoven - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Chopin - 10
Liszt - 10
Berlioz - 10
Brahms - 10
Tchaikovsky - 10
Dvořák - 10
Grieg - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11
Elgar - 11
Sibelius - 10
Debussy - 10
R. Strauss - 10
Mahler - 10
Stravinsky - 10
Vaughan Williams - 11
Ravel - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Ives - 5
Copland - 9
Prokofiev - 10
Bartok - 10
Britten - 10
Stockhausen - 10
Cage - 18
Penderecki - 10
Shostakovich - 10
Maxwell Davies - 10
Adès - 10
Weir - 10


----------

